# Pup hates his collar



## CoopersDad (Sep 14, 2009)

So probably a no brainer, but whenever I put a collar on him he just sits and scratches at it (like he's got fleas) and sometimes just stumbles around like he's got madcow or something.
I understand it's a new experience and figure he'll get used to it after a while, just wondering how long. We tried a cheapo nylon/cotton one first and it just started shredding and coming unbuckled from the scratching so I got rid of that one. That was Tuesday. Yesterday morning I put on the other one I got him and it's staying buckled, but he's starting to shred it from scratching as well.
So am I right, just leave it on and let him deal with it? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

We put a collar on our puppy the day we got him and he really scratched it, it never shredded tho. he would even try to scratch it while he was walking. but its been a week and a half with him and he hardly scractchs it i took it off him last week maybe for 15 mins to make sure that thats what he was scratching at and it was bc he didnt try to scratch once. they will get use to it just takes about 2 weeks max.


Good luck . Enjoy your puppy !!!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe try a leather collar so he can't scratch it up as easily? My puppy didn't even notice when we put a collar on him, thank goodness.


----------



## CoopersDad (Sep 14, 2009)

The second one I put on is much higher in quality. I guess shredding isn't the best description, maybe getting fuzzy would be better 
I wanted to go with a leather one, and will eventually, just figured since he's still growing fast I would wait on the leather gear.
Kind of like not buying a 1yo baby $60 nikes!
I was hoping he wouldn't notice either, but...


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't waste money on a leather collar yet. Just stick the collar on him and let him deal with it - he'll get over it.


----------



## CoopersDad (Sep 14, 2009)

I figured he would, just wish he'd get on with it. He's stopping everything, even receiving treats and praise to scratch at it. I guess if anything, it will teach *me* some patience.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

He will. When I start my pups I collar them and then totally ignore them. No treats, babying, or anything. They soon learn to ignore it.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

We had the same problem with Teagan. We bought her a cheap nylone one and she would scratch at it and would hate me putting it one her, but I decided buying her a small Leather one and it was the world of diffrence, no more scratching or anything. I figure the nylone was bother her somehow. So I find that leather was worth the buy!


----------



## Brucey (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah i'm currently training my puppy to get used to his collar and leash by just putting it on him and letting him walk around, he hasnt scratched at it just a little bit of nibbling.


----------

